# Haven't been here for a while...here's why,



## Grandpa Pete (May 2, 2013)

On September 4th I had a serious vehicle accident. All eight airbags in my 2018 Toyota Highlander wet off. It has been a month since the accident and my chest and back still hurt. Checkout the recording from my dash cam,

https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/1FeA07or5Xj9wtGN_LqkWWl1YNCAw4MyZ?usp=sharing

GP


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Welcome back . Wishing you a full recovery .


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

glad you're back. continue to get stronger and more well.


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Wishing you full recovery soonest.

Saw your dashcam footage. That guy had rocks in his head... you had no chance.

I also decided to install a dashcam in the car. These days, you HAVE to. Or else if things go sideways, you might not be able to prove your version.

Anyway, here is... for your amusement... my cam footage from a few weeks ago. Motorbike guy was trying to act smart... overtook me from the wrong side.... and nearly got squished in the middle of two vehicles (watch till end).


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Get better my friend!


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

Ouch... Did she have kids in her car?
We got t-boned by a kid texting his girlfriend while he ran a red light at 60mph in 2013. Still getting better every day


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Wow get better GP take it easy for awhile


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

I really hate that this happened. Get well soon my friend.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Glad you are back, thanks for letting us know how you are doing


----------



## Royleonard (Jun 30, 2017)

Not good at all! Hope your ok and still able to shoot!


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Holy cow!!! I hope you recover soon, my friend. I've never been in an accident, other than a very minor fender bender thank God!


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Reed Lukens said:


> Ouch... Did she have kids in her car?


It was a woman? Couldn't see in the video...but yep, there she is in the pictures.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

It's good that you weren't hurt worse. I did a frame by frame and I don't think they even looked your way. If they had they would have had a chance to punch it and get out the danged way.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Bit of a silly move on the other driver's part.

Hope everyone involved gets better soon.


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Oh man GP that is a rough go! A man don't get over that in a few days. Hang in there, we old timers gotta be just a little tougher than your average bear.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Good to see you posting GP, and hope you fully recover very soon.

There are idiots around us at all times.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

Best of luck in a speedy and full recovery, my friend!


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

My goodness that is terrible! Sending prayers and positive energy your way. Hope everyone involved makes a full recovery. Be well Grandpa Pete


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

That was insane!!? Airbags, don't leave home without them!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Wishing you a speedy recovery, buddy!


----------



## Grandpa Pete (May 2, 2013)

Reed Lukens said:


> Ouch... Did she have kids in her car?
> We got t-boned by a kid texting his girlfriend while he ran a red light at 60mph in 2013. Still getting better every day


NO she was alone and thank goodness my wife and dog were at home.


----------



## Grandpa Pete (May 2, 2013)

Reed Lukens said:


> Ouch... Did she have kids in her car?
> We got t-boned by a kid texting his girlfriend while he ran a red light at 60mph in 2013. Still getting better every day


NO she was alone and thank goodness my wife and dog were at home.



KawKan said:


> Wishing you a speedy recovery, buddy!


Thanks


----------



## Grandpa Pete (May 2, 2013)

Reed Lukens said:


> Ouch... Did she have kids in her car?
> We got t-boned by a kid texting his girlfriend while he ran a red light at 60mph in 2013. Still getting better every day


NO she was alone and thank goodness my wife and dog were at home.



KawKan said:


> Wishing you a speedy recovery, buddy!


Thanks



raventree78 said:


> My goodness that is terrible! Sending prayers and positive energy your way. Hope everyone involved makes a full recovery. Be well Grandpa Pete


Thanks for the good thoughts and prayers......getting better with each passing day


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

Welcome back. Wishing you a full and fast recovery!


----------

